# Really Messed Up Mysql, Not Starting After Migration



## jefferisp7 (Apr 1, 2015)

I've run into a problem here, and I'm not sure what to do. I migrated a Yosemite Mac to a new Mac Pro. Apache turns on, but MySql does not with this error: The operation couldn’t be completed. (XAMPPErrorDomain error 1.) I didn't know if I need to reinstall MySql or upgrade it, or what this error means. I created the plist file as in the example and ran permissions, but that did not change the outcome. Going to websites in localhost, WordPress shows an error establishing db connection. I went to Github to install MySql and it went fine, but it does not work with Xampp and Desktop Server. I chose to NOT start MySql when I rebooted, but apparently the Github version started anyway (and I cannot find a way to turn it off!) Now when I try to start MySql from Xampp, it says another version is already running.
However, my pref pane in sys prefs says MySql is off and it will not start. 

Apparently something is really corrupted. XAMPP will now also not start Apache, saying I need to turn off file sharing, but Apache may already be running since my localhost says It Works! MySql though is not. 

When I ask for version number in terminal I get this response: 

mysqladmin: connect to server at 'localhost' failed error: 'Can't connect to local MySQL server through socket '/tmp/mysql.sock' (2)' Check that mysqld is running and that the socket: '/tmp/mysql.sock' exists!

HOWEVER, when I went to /var/ and temp I found an alias for mysql.sock, BUT it was not connected to an original file... Now that file does not exist anywhere on my computer. 

Maybe I need to remove MySql entirely (if it is even there) and reinstall it.


----------

